# Investors consider bankruptcy for Uber a high probability.



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

https://investorplace.com/2019/10/the-owners-of-uber-stock-should-be-worried-about-bankruptcy/
"Eventually, I think Uber will likely join the likes of Excite, the Globe, boo, and Pets.com on the junk heap of history."


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

BogusServiceAnimal said:


> https://investorplace.com/2019/10/the-owners-of-uber-stock-should-be-worried-about-bankruptcy/
> "Eventually, I think Uber will likely join the likes of Excite, the Globe, boo, and Pets.com on the junk heap of history."


They made $25k on just my work last year.
Theres money to be made they are just blowing all the profits. 
A couple months ago they signed a 10 year lease on 345,000 sf of office space in downtown Chicago for the national uber freight hq


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Thank goodness Travis K. was able to cash out his $Billion$ already.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Thank goodness Travis K. was able to cash out his $Billion$ already.


He's probably shorting on insider info as well his greed has no bounds


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

It’s a 45 day old article but still relevant.


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

they are just pissing away $ like crazy....just not on the drivers...they should be a cash machine ! and would be if they were not run by a bunch of higher than thou pompus arrogant idiots


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

the way Lyft is slashing pay and basically giving up market share, they are the more likely candidate for bamkruptcy


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

What part of businesses must make a profit to survive and stay in business do these folks not understand?

The problem with loans is that they have to be paid back out of earnings. When you don't have any earnings, who is going to loan you money?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Damn Boy (Jan 28, 2019)

BogusServiceAnimal said:


> https://investorplace.com/2019/10/the-owners-of-uber-stock-should-be-worried-about-bankruptcy/
> "Eventually, I think Uber will likely join the likes of Excite, the Globe, boo, and Pets.com on the junk heap of history."


My estimation-- It will go bankrupt by early 2021


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Uber is playing the same game as the Teamsters union played in the 50s and 60s.


----------



## Damn Boy (Jan 28, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Uber is playing the same game as the Teamsters union played in the 50s and 60s.


forgive my ignorance!
what's up with teamsters in 50s nd 60s?


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Consider?

Try 2021.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Damn Boy said:


> forgive my ignorance!
> what's up with teamsters in 50s nd 60s?


Watch the movie the Irishman, it'll explain everything.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Bob Reynolds said:


> What part of businesses must make a profit to survive and stay in business do these folks not understand?
> 
> The problem with loans is that they have to be paid back out of earnings. When you don't have any earnings, who is going to loan you money?


Uber doesn't need a loan. They have a very fat bank account.


----------



## ChattaBilly (Jan 10, 2016)

4-5 years ago, (pre Lyft), UBER charged fees much higher. I was paid great! The elephant in the room is that they should raise their rates.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Denver Dick said:


> they are just pissing away $ like crazy....just not on the drivers...they should be a cash machine ! and would be if they were not run by a bunch of higher than thou pompus arrogant idiots





25rides7daysaweek said:


> They made $25k on just my work last year.
> Theres money to be made they are just blowing all the profits.
> A couple months ago they signed a 10 year lease on 345,000 sf of office space in downtown Chicago for the national uber freight hq
> View attachment 385515


More than like, Uber lost $25k on you last year alone.

Insurance, passenger promotions, driver promotions are propping up the entire rideshare market.

That doesn't include Uber own overhead like employees, office space, lawyers, research and development etc.

It's a false narrative that Uber is making money but blowing it on frivolous endeavors.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> More than like, Uber lost $25k on you last year alone.
> 
> Insurance, passenger promotions, driver promotions are propping up the entire rideshare market.
> 
> ...


My 1099 said my work generated
102k and they took 25k of it. 
They're bottom line wasn't
the point of my post.
If they think they are going to get tractors to haul around trailers
like we haul around paxes was..


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> My 1099 said my work generated
> 102k and they took 25k of it.
> They're bottom line wasn't
> the point of my post.
> ...


Okay I'm not trying to be funny but I'm lost on the meaning of your post. What was your point if not the bottom line?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Okay I'm not trying to be funny but I'm lost on the meaning of your post. What was your point if not the bottom line?


Basically that they made 25k off of just me last year and they are pissing away the money.


----------



## PatD1980 (Dec 8, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> They made $25k on just my work last year.
> Theres money to be made they are just blowing all the profits.
> A couple months ago they signed a 10 year lease on 345,000 sf of office space in downtown Chicago for the national uber freight hq
> View attachment 385515


Uber Freight seems like a good way to make a lot more money


----------



## Eddie Dingle (Sep 23, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> If they think they are going to get tractors to haul around trailers
> like we haul around paxes was..


Yeah average folk don't generally have a tractor trailer sitting in the drivieway not being maximised. 
Freight likely is very lucriative but you can't just come in and be the master of contracts. There's plenty of freight companies you can go to if say uber's contracts are shitty. 
So they'll have to play a more honest game and that probably wont be to their liking.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

PatD1980 said:


> Uber Freight seems like a good way to make a lot more money


?


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Watch the movie the Irishman, it'll explain everything.


I don't get my history from Hollywood.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> He's probably shorting on insider info as well his greed has no bounds


You don't need insider info to short Uber stock.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Basically that they made 25k off of just me last year and they are pissing away the money.


Exactly!! Now multiply that by hundreds of thousands of drivers.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Exactly!! Now multiply that by hundreds of thousands of drivers.


77 million dollar mansions, 34 million dollar condos, 15 million dollar staircases, 50 million dollar salaries, 40 million dollar offices, 25 million dollar Vegas parties, 1.5+ billion cashed out of stock after lockup period just ended don't pay for itself....


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> He's probably shorting on insider info as well his greed has no bounds


He sold over 20 million shares today for over half a billion bucks, so yea, he's cashing out.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> He sold over 20 million shares today for over half a billion bucks, so yea, he's cashing out.


Sold 1.5 billion a couple weeks ago so 2 billion so far that's 2 billion minimum fares paid to drivers net lol he belongs in prison 4 life, but 34 million dollar condos it is

Human trafficking millions daily in broad daylight is big business all with FBI & labor department protections, no gun needed just an app

Guarantee if I claimed a loss on my business and bought a 34 million dollar condo I'd be in handcuffs by end of business day & my property would be seized


----------

